# Long 2310 transmission and PTO fluid



## deanoroz (9 mo ago)

I recently got a long 2310 tractor and loader. I don’t have a manual. The 3 point hitch is slow, does it run off the same reservoir as the transmission? It looks to have a live hydraulic system under the seat. There is a fill plug by gear shifter and a fill plug under seat? Also is there an easy way to flip the seat up?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Dean, 
I think it is safe to assume that your tractor has separate reservoirs for the transmission and rear differential. Crawl down under the tractor and see if you can spot drain plugs for the transmission and rear end. The drain plug for the rear end may be under the drawbar, in which case you will have to slide the drawbar back to gain access.


----------



## deanoroz (9 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Dean,
> I think it is safe to assume that your tractor has separate reservoirs for the transmission and rear differential. Crawl down under the tractor and see if you can spot drain plugs for the transmission and rear end. The drain plug for the rear end may be under the drawbar, in which case you will have to slide the drawbar back to gain access.


----------

